# Yote sighting during deer season



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Anyone taking the shot?


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Every chance I get!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

I certainly would if I ever saw one during deer season.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have 2 packs hanging around. If I don't get them I hope the trapper I gave permission wipes them out.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't with a gun. Just don't wanna spook deer.


----------



## Setter (Mar 20, 2001)

Firefighter said:


> I don't with a gun. Just don't wanna spook deer.


I'm shooting every time, taking out one coyote means less damage to the deer population for future years.


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

I just got one this morning


----------

